
Show HN: Grattr – Gravatar for Demographics - afkmango
During the COVID-19 pandemic, the Minister of Health in Bermuda, Kim Wilson, was asked to estimate whether the virus was impacting black people more severely. Due to demographic data not being attached to hospital admission, she was unable to answer the question.<p>Grattr was a weekend project to enable individuals to publicly identify with demographic characteristics -- your &quot;Globally Recognized Attributes&quot;.<p>By attaching these attributes to email addresses, Grattr allows demographic analysis to be performed on any group of emails, including conference registrants, college applicants and company employees.<p>We don&#x27;t keep anything except the attributes that you&#x27;ve made public. If the choices for attributes seem odd, it&#x27;s because we&#x27;ve used the Bermuda 2010 census as our base. Please feel free to post in the comments any attributes that you would like to add or raise a PR to our repo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;cactus-bm&#x2F;grattr-webapp<p>Sign up is easy:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;app.grattr.org&#x2F;<p>Attributes are publicly accessible via an API:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bba96qwn33.execute-api.us-east-1.amazonaws.com&#x2F;prod&#x2F;attributes&#x2F;{email}<p>Examples for myself and my co-founder James:<p>curl &#x27;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bba96qwn33.execute-api.us-east-1.amazonaws.com&#x2F;prod&#x2F;attributes&#x2F;james@grattr.org&#x27;<p>curl &#x27;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bba96qwn33.execute-api.us-east-1.amazonaws.com&#x2F;prod&#x2F;attributes&#x2F;amy@grattr.org&#x27;
======
etothepii
We've set the API up properly now so its

curl
'[https://api.grattr.org/james@grattr.org'](https://api.grattr.org/james@grattr.org')

and

curl
'[https://api.grattr.org/amy@grattr.org'](https://api.grattr.org/amy@grattr.org')

